# WSUS Server Synchronization failed



## bolasutra (Jan 22, 2015)

I did a lot of googleing.. Still unable to resolve this issue... I am stumped for three days. :banghead:

I have just setup a Hyper-V virtual machine hosting WSUS Server. This is running on Windows Server 2012 R2. When I doing the configuration of the WSUS, it failed to sync with Microsoft Update Server. The logs is as shown below. Any resolution?

WebException: The underlying connection was closed: Could not establish trust relationship for the SSL/TLS secure channel. ---> System.Security.Authentication.AuthenticationException: The remote certificate is invalid according to the validation procedure.
at System.Web.Services.Protocols.WebClientProtocol.GetWebResponse(WebRequest request)
at System.Web.Services.Protocols.HttpWebClientProtocol.GetWebResponse(WebRequest request)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.ServerSync.ServerSyncCompressionProxy.GetWebResponse(WebRequest webRequest)
at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke(String methodName, Object[] parameters)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.ServerSyncWebServices.ServerSync.ServerSyncProxy.GetAuthConfig()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.ServerSync.ServerSyncLib.InternetGetServerAuthConfig(ServerSyncProxy proxy, WebServiceCommunicationHelper webServiceHelper)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.ServerSync.ServerSyncLib.Authenticate(AuthorizationManager authorizationManager, Boolean checkExpiration, ServerSyncProxy proxy, Cookie cookie, WebServiceCommunicationHelper webServiceHelper)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.ServerSync.CatalogSyncAgentCore.SyncConfigUpdatesFromUSS()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Serve


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you done any manual Windows Updates for this box? If not, please fully patch server then re-try.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Make sure the date and time on VM hosting the WSUS is right 


> System.Security.Authentication.AuthenticationException: The remote certificate is invalid according to the validation procedure


 is usually due to wrong date or time


----------

